# Thin ribbon connectors



## zamistro (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a thousand or more of these.







1. Is there a solvent I can use to remove the brownish coating to see if the gold extends unerneath?

2. These are less than three years old. Despite the surprisingly "chunky" look of some of them I know the PM is flashed on. Still, any (gu)estimate as to yield per pound?

3. I'd appreciate recommendations on the best processing method for these.


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 14, 2009)

If you are setup for incineration that would be the way to go. The mylar/plastic melts very easily and the metal will separate. Expect some copper under the gold.

Steve


----------



## zamistro (Nov 2, 2009)

lazersteve said:


> If you are setup for incineration that would be the way to go. The mylar/plastic melts very easily and the metal will separate. Expect some copper under the gold.
> 
> Steve



Ok. Dumb question, but what would I do after I incinerated them?


----------



## AlanInMo (Nov 3, 2009)

You'll probably then need to spend some time reading/learning to determine which process best suits your extraction needs. I've been here a month (many sleepless hrs) and still have hundreds of unread posts to view. I warn you this place is just like catching gold fever, can't get enough. :lol: 


Here's a good place to start -> *http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=37*

Watching Steve's videos is a "must do" -> *http://www.goldrecovery.us/site.asp*


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 3, 2009)

zamistro said:


> lazersteve said:
> 
> 
> > If you are setup for incineration that would be the way to go. The mylar/plastic melts very easily and the metal will separate. Expect some copper under the gold.
> ...




Dilute (35%) nitric should do the job. If you don't have any, then try AP.

Steve


----------



## zamistro (Nov 3, 2009)

lazersteve said:


> zamistro said:
> 
> 
> > lazersteve said:
> ...



Thank you. Would the ash cause problems when filtering?


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 4, 2009)

zamistro said:


> Would the ash cause problems when filtering?


If, at any time, you have a problem filtering a solution due to contamination, incineration is your friend. Before the values are dissolved, incinerate the material to kill any traces of acids, then digest the material in HCl, followed by several rinses with tap water. That process will generally dissolve and remove materials that create filtration problems. 

Harold


----------



## zamistro (Nov 6, 2009)

OK. I've got several hundred marinating in AP now. I think my biggest problem may be rinsing the foils out from between the ribbons.


----------

